

Twitter Just did Something Great - epanastasi
https://medium.com/@jimmyjacobson/twitter-just-did-something-great-49179ac99d6a

======
jlavarj
Hey! I wrote this. Thanks for posting to HN. Glad to discuss here.

------
acosmism
not sure if its something great; its a silly ux bug that should have been
caught earlier or accounted for in advance.

